# Empress 740HE Insert Wood Stove



## Dave Jones (Sep 22, 2017)

I am looking for a manual for an Empress 740HE insert wood burning stove - apparently this brand was manufactured in Burlington, ON by Empress Fireplace Heaters Mfg. Inc. - the company is no longer in business - the Empress 740HE is approx. 1990 vintage. - anybody have one? Thanks


----------



## begreen (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm not familiar with this unit, but have seen the manual for the 737 zero clearance fireplace. Is the 740HE a ZC fireplace or an insert designed to go into a masonry fireplace?


----------



## Dave Jones (Sep 22, 2017)

begreen said:


> I'm not familiar with this unit, but have seen the manual for the 737 zero clearance fireplace. Is the 740HE a ZC fireplace or an insert designed to go into a masonry fireplace?



This install is vented with insulated metal piping enclosed in a chimney chase - so not sure if it is a zero clearance fireplace


----------



## begreen (Sep 22, 2017)

Sounds like a zero clearance fireplace.


----------



## terryltaylor (Dec 7, 2021)

Dave Jones said:


> I am looking for a manual for an Empress 740HE insert wood burning stove - apparently this brand was manufactured in Burlington, ON by Empress Fireplace Heaters Mfg. Inc. - the company is no longer in business - the Empress 740HE is approx. 1990 vintage. - anybody have one? Thanks


Dave,   Did you ever find the manual?  I just found this website. I also have a Empress 740HE.  Would love to have a copy of the manual! Terry


----------



## Fireplaceguy (Mar 29, 2022)

@terryltaylor, Did you ever manage to find a manual for your Empress 740HE?


----------



## Fireplaceguy (Mar 29, 2022)

terryltaylor said:


> Dave,   Did you ever find the manual?  I just found this website. I also have a Empress 740HE.  Would love to have a copy of the manual! Terry


Terry or Dave, were either of you ever able to find a copy of the manual for the Empress 740HE?


----------



## Rick Wind (Jul 12, 2022)

I know this thread is getting a little old but has anyone tracked down a copy of the Empress 740HE wood burning insert yet?  Would be a big help for us with older stoves... Thanks!


----------



## Bob Rivett (Dec 27, 2022)

Hope this helps!


----------

